# Dark Souls



## CyBeR (Dec 26, 2011)

I may be blind, but I did not find a topic for this game.
Which in itself is disappointing since this, right here, for me was Game of the Year. Sequel to Demon's Souls, this is what I expect out of an RPG: good combat, good npcs that I actually like and don't need to get into bed, great atmosphere, great weapons and lots of collectibles and, MOST of all, a great setting for all of it that allows for great customizability of my play style. 

Took 120 hours to complete the first time around.
Took 20 hours to complete in NG+.
Took a total of 150 hours to Platinum for me and it was worth every single second of it all.
My build was an Iaito wielding pyromancer - knight combo, clad in Black Knight Armor +5(the whole set), with Quelana's +5 as a secondary weapon, Arturias Great Shield +5 as, duh, shield and Dark Moon Bow+5. The land of Lordas has well learned to fear the sounds of my footsteps (online play is a different thing altogether because there I get schooled like a little girl that just broke mom's favorite vase). 

Any other players that have faced the Lords of old? ​


----------



## TheTomG (Jan 15, 2012)

Not sure what type of people call others losers on the basis of what video games they don't own... I am sure that any such people don't have opinions worth paying attention to, though!


----------



## Cayal (Jan 15, 2012)

harrypothead said:


> everyone keeps telling me how awesome this is and how much of a loser i am for not owning it, but it just doesnt look that awesome to me. i much prefer skyrim



Skyrim and Dark Souls aren't really similar.


----------



## CyBeR (Jan 16, 2012)

The similarities between *Skyrim* and *Dark Souls* end at the fact that in both you use a sword and magic to whack at things.


----------



## juelz4sure (Jan 20, 2012)

I haven't played dark soul yet but if its anything like demon soul than i know it's awsome. a must buy


----------



## CyBeR (Jan 20, 2012)

If you take *Demon's Souls*, add an open world over it, fix some of the annoyances the original game had and make it a wee bit easier...then that's *Dark Souls* post 1.5 patch. 
And seriously...do not play it unpatched. The basilisks will make you want to kill someone with your bare hands...and that's the first time they curse you.
 The second time you'll see color drain from the world and the clouds of Armageddon fill the sky.
Well...the third time...you may just as well create a new character. 

The curse in Dark Souls works like this: if it contaminates you, you instantly die (and in the pre-patch game Curse Resistance is basically nil) and you wake up at the bonfire with 1/2 of your life until you either find the priest that cures your curse, or you find a stone that does that for you. 
You can get cursed 3 times and it stacks. So after the third time your maximum HP is 1/8th of what you'd otherwise have, and that's in one of the most obnoxious and difficult areas in the whole game.


----------

